# FS: tanks, gravel, drift wood, etc.



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello All,

I cleaned out my fish room and have a bunch of equipment for sale. It will also be a good chance for you to see my 7 aquariums aswell (Mostly african cichlids). I will take some pictures over the next few days and post them as I take them.

Here is a basic list of whats up for grabs:

I will post the tanks in my signature after the stock is sold.

tanks:

55 gallon standard tank. comes with lids, topfin 60 filter. New in box, hasnt seen water. $150.00 

















20 gallon standard with lid, $30.00









20 gallon tall tank, used, holds water, with glass top, $30.00









10 gallon tank, used, holds water, $10.00









Gravel:

$2.50 a bag, mixed orange/red, blue, mixed blue/black, and a bunch of others i cant remember.

Drift wood:

Small $15.00

Large sold








misc.:

magnetic glass cleaner $5.00

Link to fish for sale here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...rican-cichlid-sale-saturday-18098/#post151188

thanks for looking at this post

Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

I uploaded some pictures of the equipment I have for sale

Thanks

Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

If this was Sunday I'd bring a plant for the sundeck  and buy some plants! I hate working retail!!!

Good luck on the sale, some good deals here for sure!


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all,



Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all,


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump !!!!!!!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Jason what is the condition of your 15 gallon in??


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Hey Jason what is the condition of your 15 gallon in??


Used, it has a 1/2" hole drilled 1" from the top, on the back pane of glass. a few small scratches. Ive actually never set this one up.

Hope to see you saturday

and all prices are negotiable

low ballers not welcome though

Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

I've added more pictures of the tanks I have for sale

Pm me if interested

Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all,



Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all,



Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I would really like this stuff gone asap. Pm me an offer.

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Closing this thread because lack of interest.


Thanks to all who stopped by to take a look

Teal'c


----------

